# Sustituto para el UTC 78d05l



## emanuel87apd (Oct 13, 2015)

Buenas tardes compañeros, les comento que estoy intentando reparar un lavarropas automatico gafa, lo revise por todos lados y solo encontré en la placa central un integrado casi calcinado, porque se mojo, ya se imaginaran como siguió la historia, el punto es que el integrado que se quemo no lo encuentro por ningún lado, y quería verificar si existe algún sustituto o equivalente por lo que vi en internet, el "78m05" podría servirme y lo puedo conseguir en electrónicas(Argetina, aclaro por las dudas). Podrían confirmarme si es asi o si puedo sustituirlo por algún otro? Aclaro que no es mucho lo que se, solo me doy algo de idea y me rebusco como puedo. Espero comentario, Gracias! ...


----------



## angel36 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola, cualquier regulador 7805 te sirve en tu caso es de montaje superficial y con seguridad deben tenerlos en las casas de repuesto.

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dlmain/Datasheets-303/51012.pdf


Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 13, 2015)

Como bien te dice angel36 ese integrado es un regulador SMD, pero aplica tu criterio para saber porque se quemó, antes de reemplazarlo revisa que algo conectado a la salida de el no esté dañado o en corto circuito.

Saludos


----------



## emanuel87apd (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok genial, por lo que pude testear no hay nada mas en corto, voy a probar con algún 7805 que consiga y les cuento como me fue. Gracias! 

Angel36, finalmente compre el regulador, pero este no es de montaje, la pata del medio no la tengo que conectar? Gracias y perdón si la pregunta es muy tonta. 

O sea como lo conecto ? Mi primera impresión es que la entrada es la primera pata, la del otro extremo la salida, y lo que en el 78d05l era la parte superior acá sería(7805) la pata central? o es lo mismo si sueldo a la parte superior del 7805 que es donde tendría que ir el disipador? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2015)

No te fijaste las patas en los datasheets ?


----------



## emanuel87apd (Oct 21, 2015)

Sip, tenes razón, no me había dado cuenta, ya lo encontre. Gracias


----------

